# DST-40 in Ontario, from OK Archery



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow...looks like a great bow for indoor shooting!!!!

Let us know how it shoots when you get it set up......


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

you will see me around rings :wink:


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

For now, I envy you :angry:


----------

